# Craftsman blower/vac model 358.794941



## bars1377 (Jun 1, 2011)

I've used this blower/vac for about 5 years w/out any problems, last six month when the blower is running motor sounds like something is preventing it from running at full strength but it is still worked and got the job done, couple of weeks ago as I was working with it it stopped running and a little bit of smoke came out of the I believe from exast. It looked like something has burned inside that caused the smoke to come out and shutting down the blower, now it won't start, it turns fine when you pull the rope. Any ideas where i should look first, i'm noob at this. thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

This type of blower has a bad history of the cylinder bolts coming loose from the engine block.Remove the plastic cover over the muffler and try to move the muffler up/down left/right.If the muffler moves when doing this,the cylinder bolts are loose and your loosing compression/vacuum.There is a rubber gasket between the two parts that may be damaged if the cylinder is loose.Here is a link to the sears parts breakdown.Item #10 may be loose on item #26.Hope this helps.

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...7/1503120/P0510076/00002?blt=06&prst=&shdMod=


----------



## bars1377 (Jun 1, 2011)

usmcgrunt said:


> This type of blower has a bad history of the cylinder bolts coming loose from the engine block.Remove the plastic cover over the muffler and try to move the muffler up/down left/right.If the muffler moves when doing this,the cylinder bolts are loose and your loosing compression/vacuum.There is a rubber gasket between the two parts that may be damaged if the cylinder is loose.Here is a link to the sears parts breakdown.Item #10 may be loose on item #26.Hope this helps.
> 
> http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...7/1503120/P0510076/00002?blt=06&prst=&shdMod=


Thans fro your advice, I've already took it apart and muffler was tight and not moving, The gusket is not ruber its metal and it look fine to me. What else could cause it to shutdown and then smoke coming from muffler like something burned out?


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Sorry if I misled you to think the muffler is the problem.The muffler attached to the cylinder would give you something to grab and move to see if the cylinder to block mounting bolts are loose.The muffler gasket is metal covered,but the cylinder to block gasket is rubber and looks like o-ring material.There are two socket head cap screws that attach the cylinder to the block.This is a very common problem with this type of blower.


----------



## bars1377 (Jun 1, 2011)

usmcgrunt said:


> Sorry if I misled you to think the muffler is the problem.The muffler attached to the cylinder would give you something to grab and move to see if the cylinder to block mounting bolts are loose.The muffler gasket is metal covered,but the cylinder to block gasket is rubber and looks like o-ring material.There are two socket head cap screws that attach the cylinder to the block.This is a very common problem with this type of blower.


THANK YOU!!! Very much, you were correct, I've tighten those two bolts and it started like brand new. Thanks again, I've saved $120.00 the bad part is now I need to get to work and clean up around my house


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Your welcome,glad that fixed your problem.The sad part is,over time,you will probably be doing this repair again.I usually put a drop of "BLUE" loctite on the bolt threads to keep them in place.


----------



## bars1377 (Jun 1, 2011)

usmcgrunt said:


> Your welcome,glad that fixed your problem.The sad part is,over time,you will probably be doing this repair again.I usually put a drop of "BLUE" loctite on the bolt threads to keep them in place.


Good point, I will do that, thanks again.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Got time for one more??? Sears 358.797550 leaf blower. To keep it running you have to half the choke on, barely move the choke it will speed up to normal. Full choke off and it quits running...Any suggestions??? Thanks...RM


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Your machine is running to lean if closing the choke lets it run better.I would try moving the (L)low screw that is closest to the cylinder head counter clockwise a 1/4 turn and see if the condition improves.If it doesn't help,try another 1/4 turn.If still no improvement,time to clean the carb and probably replace the diaphragm.Here is a link that may help with the adjusting.

http://www.zamacarb.com/tipspage.html

Hope this helps!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Thank you, I'll work on it!!! RM


----------

